# kmeta boo boo



## u01dtj6 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello!

I was wondering if any of you guys could help. 

Basically on my last batch of wine I had doubled the amount of kmeta needed. It tastes like a bar of soap and not wine! Dam.

Is there any chance the taste will fade or shall I put it down to a big boo boo and throw the batch out? 

Hope you guys can help me salvage it.

D


----------



## Dean (Aug 8, 2010)

make another batch of the same size, don't dose it with k-meta at all, then blend the two batches. Otherwise, you'll most likely have to toss it.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

What Dean said or try and splash rack it violently from bucket to bucket to let some of it dissipate.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2010)

Wouldn't time be your friend here?






If its still in a carboy, just don't add any more K-Meta for 6 months instead of the usual 3 month interval. Over time the K-Meta should just do its job by reacting with O2 (as normal) and basically become tasteless/smell less (is that a word?)

Of course if its bottled your would have to open it all and dump it back to a carboy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 8, 2010)

I would splash rack it violently from bucket to bucket to let some of it dissipate. Then let it age a bit more in the carboy as Mike said.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2010)

DITTO !


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 8, 2010)

yes..ditto...repeated splash rack will do it if it was a severe overdose...if lightly over done then if you have time...just wait


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 8, 2010)

I did the same on a bulk aging merlot... I added a 1/4 tsp k-meta after 1-1/2 months instead of 3. I figured I would just let it sit for a while then bottle. Do you guys think I should do anything else?


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 8, 2010)

just wait it out......if you have no need to rush.....thats all i do...you didnt do a severe over dose


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the reassurance. Thanks for signing my guestbook AL!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2010)

Oops,didnt see that guest book last time I was on, just signed in!


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for singing it Wade. It is just a little project for me to help keep busy when I am traveling for work. I have had fun Building and maintaining it.


----------



## BMac (Sep 23, 2010)

I just bottle some Grand Cru Sauvingnon Blanc. I did all the steps required and let it bulk age for a month. I then added a little less then 1/4 teaspoon (prob 1/6) of k-meta before bottling, there was a little bit left over after my 30 bottles so I poured it into a glass and tasted it, didn't taste that great. I'm sure it will all even itself out in a few months. 

Did I add too much in to short of a span? Or will waiting it out fix the off-taste?

EDIT: I should also add that since I only racked it once and don't have a filter, there was a little bit of sediment in that glass I tasted and in 1 bottle, the rest are pretty much crystal clear. 

A while back I did a Grand Cru Pinot Gris and in the same time frame of 2-4 extra week past the instructions I added 1/8 teaspoon of k-meta when bottling and it turned out great.


----------



## Bartman (Sep 24, 2010)

It will probably taste fine down the road a little bit. You didn't add that much more k-meta, so it shouldn't have a huge impact. What you may have tasted is the "bad" taste of newly bottled wine; that's why they tell you to leave the bottles alone for a few weeks or a month after bottling. If there is any lingering off-taste in 2-3 months, let the wine breathe for 20-30 minutes and it should dissipate any excess SO2 (which is the chemical you're trying to add with the k-meta).

I personally find the "glass left over" to usually be an unpleasant but necessary exercise - you don't want to waste that much wine, but it has not had time to settle down from the racking and bottling. Even though t doesn't taste like a good glass of wine, you can get a little insight into what the bottles will taste like later. What you tasted in the glass you had at the end probably had stirred-up sediment in it, and possibly excess oxidizing too - plus it was "green" wine, not ready to be consumed.

So don't fret, it will be ok in the end.


----------



## BMac (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Bart, I figured that was most likely it. This is going to be some xmas wine anyways, so it has a few months to improve. I will just have one in a few weeks to make sure it tastes fine to give out as gifts.


----------

